# 1435 acres in Talbot County



## WatsonZ71 (May 14, 2015)

1435 acres in Talbot County. Deer and turkey rights. Gentlemans club. No private areas, no pin in system. Great deer hunting and excellent turkey hunting. Dues include immediate family. (Spouse and children *that are still dependants*) No guest. The club is still in the mist of getting established, once it is, there will be a serious management program in place. *the deer are already extremely nice.* The buck/doe ratio is about perfect. While hunting, and on cams, I see just as many bucks as doe. With saying that, if you're into filling your whole doe quota, please look elsewhere. If you aren't interested in sticking around and being a long term member, please look elsewhere. Dues are $1000.  Property is a few miles from the city of Talbotton and right down the road from the Box Springs post office. Email me of interested. Please, serious inquires only. Thanks! cwatson2220@yahoo.com


----------



## WatsonZ71 (May 14, 2015)

...


----------



## WatsonZ71 (May 14, 2015)

,,,


----------



## WatsonZ71 (May 14, 2015)

---


----------



## SouthPaw Draw (May 15, 2015)

How many total members?


----------



## WatsonZ71 (May 15, 2015)

10-12 members. 12 being the max, will not be more than that. To everyone that has emailed me, I will touch base with y'all this evening when I have more time to chat. Thanks


----------



## WatsonZ71 (May 15, 2015)

...


----------



## WatsonZ71 (May 15, 2015)

....


----------



## mriggo02 (May 15, 2015)

Have emailed and would like to come look at land. Maybe tomorrow morning


----------



## 167WhiteTAIL (May 16, 2015)

I have emailed also.  I am very interested.

If you do not have a pin in system, how do you manage where everyone is hunting??


----------



## bowhunting strick (May 17, 2015)

*hunting clubH*

Have 2 members interested when can we look at the property.   Strick


----------



## Brooks6 (May 19, 2015)

Also interested... Have 2 that only bow hunt. Please contact me.


----------



## QUAD500 (Jun 11, 2015)

Good looking property. Good looking deer. Those yotes can take a dirt nap.


----------



## Fiveyear2 (Jun 14, 2015)

Curious about the lease any more info. Trailer hookups.  Camphouse on property.  Any restriction on ATV's to hunt with or retrieve game.


----------



## sclark (Jun 29, 2015)

I would like to see the property. Are there anymore opening?


----------



## ehunt (Jul 14, 2015)

email sent


----------



## SAhunter (Jul 16, 2015)

Pm sent.


----------



## tail_slider3d (Aug 3, 2015)

Email sent


----------



## markellis (Aug 4, 2015)

*hunting*

Do you still have openings? I need two spots. How many is in the club? What's the nearest town? Do you have a plat to look at?

Thanks
Mark Ellis
770-364-1776


----------



## allthenamesaretaken (Aug 25, 2015)

*Hunting Club*

Do you have any openings for the 2015-2016 deer season? If so how many?


----------



## 167WhiteTAIL (Aug 26, 2015)

Has anyone heard back from these guys?  I never received a reply.


----------



## quality hunter (Aug 26, 2015)

167WhiteTAIL said:


> Has anyone heard back from these guys?  I never received a reply.



Guess lease is full! Would be nice if he would close thread.


----------

